# Is "float hunting" prohibited?



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

I was reading this section from the waterfowl regulations...
_
"Motorboats are legal for going to and from shooting grounds. Ducks, coots, mergansers, geese and tundra swans may be taken from a floating craft, excluding a sinkbox, if such craft is beached or fastened within or tied immediately alongside any type of fi xed hunting blind, or from such craft resting at anchor. It is illegal to shoot from a sunken device or any floating vessel on open water or to use or cause to be used any floating battery, electric, steam, gasoline or other powered vessel in an attempt to take waterfowl. A motorboat, sailboat or other craft may be used to pick up dead or injured
birds."_

The first part is pretty clear...you can hunt from a beached or anchored craft. But specifically referring to the portion I underlined...does this mean that floating down a river in a boat or canoe (not using a gas/electric motor) is prohibited? We don't float hunt there, but I'm curious if that's the intent?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

That is correct.

You need to be tied to something stationary.

No float hunting down a river in ND.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

You can't hunt from a boat unless it is anchored or "fastened" to shore or similar.

Can't float (paddle) down river and shoot..
Thats how I have always interpreted the law.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Interesting. Never knew that. But then there are no rivers you could float near where we hunt, so I never even thought about it. Float hunting rivers, and "scullying" has a long history up here in the Great Lakes. Thanks guys.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

R y a n said:


> That is correct.
> 
> You need to be tied to something stationary.
> 
> No float hunting down a river in ND.


For real? That sucks for you guys. Floating a river while sneaking up on ducks is a blast. You think stalking a goose in a field is hard. Try stalking ducks in a 17' canoe. It's a blast. Great way to kill some birds when they aren't flying around midday.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm not entireely sure it's legal in Mn either aren't you supposed to be against shore or surrounded by natural vegatation?


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

If you are not tied down do not shoot.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

fungalsnowgoose said:


> I'm not entireely sure it's legal in Mn either aren't you supposed to be against shore or surrounded by natural vegatation?


Ouote of the MN Reg book:

Taking in Open Water
A person may not take migratory waterfowl, coots, or rails in open water unless
that person is:
a) within a natural growth of vegetation sufficient
to partially conceal
the person or boat, or
b) pursuing or shooting wounded birds (while in compliance with the
watercraft restrictions listed below), or
c*) on a river or stream that is not more than 100 yards in width.*

Watercraft
• A person using watercraft to take migratory waterfowl
must comply with the
provisions for "Taking in Open Water" specified above.
*• Migratory waterfowl may be taken from a floating watercraft if the craft is
drifting, beached, moored, resting at anchor, or is being propelled by paddle,
oars, or pole.*
• Migratory waterfowl may be taken from a watercraft
propelled by motor or
sails only if the motor is shut off and the sails are furled and the watercraft
has stopped.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

ruger1 said:


> Ouote of the MN Reg book:
> 
> Taking in Open Water
> A person may not take migratory waterfowl, coots, or rails in open water unless
> ...


Pretty much the same here in Michigan. I was just curious about ND. Like I said, there are no rivers where we go in ND that you would float hunt anyway, so it's mute for me.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

So can you hunt from a layout boat in Nodak? Anchored in the middle of a lake? That's not fastened to shore then.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> So can you hunt from a layout boat in Nodak? Anchored in the middle of a lake? That's not fastened to shore then.


You sure can.

To hunt from a boat in ND it has to be anchored to the bottom *OR* tied to shore or another fixed object (flooded trees etc..)


----------



## blackmamba (Sep 5, 2008)

what about float tubes ?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Ducks, coots, mergansers, geese and tundra swans may be taken from a *floating craft*, excluding a sinkbox, if such craft is beached or fastened within or tied immediately alongside any type of fi xed hunting blind, or from such craft resting at anchor.


float tube = floating craft :wink:


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

blackmamba said:


> what about float tubes ?


tie a fishing sinker to a fish line and drag it behind u.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

shiawassee_kid said:


> blackmamba said:
> 
> 
> > what about float tubes ?
> ...


  Kinda what I was thinking...a small anchor may not hold you too well, but it is an "anchor". :wink:

So I suppose if you were in a layout boat, and the anchor line broke so you were drifting freely, you'd better unload your gun so you're not hunting :beer:


----------



## blackmamba (Sep 5, 2008)

I guess if your feet are touching bottom - you 're anchored ! Just gotta be careful to let your feet touch bottom again before the next shot !!! If in doubt - free-spool a 1 oz sinker off a rod attatched to the float.


----------



## beef (Aug 18, 2007)

I may have missed it, but the boat does not need to be around vegetation in NoDak right??? I know in MN we do...

So I can be anchored in the middle of a bay or lake and have nothing around me for cover???

Thanks for the help...

Beef


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> > Ducks, coots, mergansers, geese and tundra swans may be taken from a *floating craft*, excluding a sinkbox, if such craft is beached or fastened within or tied immediately alongside any type of fi xed hunting blind, or from such craft resting at anchor.


----------

